# Adopted two rescue Ringnecks and need advice



## cpaquita (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been reading many different threads since I picked up Otto and Eloise, my new rescued Ringneck doves, the other day. I've ordered several books on keeping doves, been reading like crazy about them on the internet, got them fresher feed, have been singing to them (which they really like) and am in the process of making them a new, and WAY bigger indoor cage. They seem to be adjusting really well to their new environment, but I want to make sure that I'm doing things right since I'm new to keeping doves.
I don't know much about their history except that they were supposedly bought from Petco for a photo shoot and a friend of a friend took them since they didn't know what to do with them afterwards. She has had them both in a 16" x 12" cage for I believe, 8 months?!! Crazy.
Since they've come to my place, one of my biggest priorities this week has been to figure out a new cage for them and I've been working on one that is 30"H X 30"L and 24"W. I chose that size based on recommendations I read in the forum and the fact that it will fit comfortably within one of the windows in my room- so that they will get as much sun as my north facing bedroom gets. They like being by the window and are curious about the 6 chickens that we keep in the backyard!
I've read that one shouldn't use chicken wire outside, but if there isn't any threat of predators, can you use it for indoor cages? I was planning on making a system for the bottom where there was a hardwire cloth tray that they could walk on, but then another tray below that would collect thrown seed and feces. I read though that both chicken + hardwire cloth was made using zinc (which is toxic to birds), and I've gotten sooooo confused about this since everyone seems to use both. Another site recommended soaking both materials in hot water with baking soda to neutralize the material and make it safer- which is what I did- but the question remains: are either of these safe for doves? And if it is, can you paint the hardwire cloth to make it last longer from feces continually being dropped on it?
Also, for the wood I'm using, I read elsewhere that you can use Shellac if you let it sit for a couple days before introducing it to the birds. Is this true? 
Whew- I have many more questions, but these come first since they need their new home, and they need it asap!
Thanks for any advice you all might have for this newbie!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi...welcome to PT and congratulations on your new doves...they are beautiful!

Chicken wire for a indoor cage is fine. Doves don't chew on the wire or wood like hookbills do. Painting or polyurethaning the wood is safe. They say that new galvanized wire should be washed down before you use it for birds...which you did. Apple Cider Vinegar is also good to use to wash the wire down. But again...doves are not going to chew on it like a hookbill would. As long as you wash the poop off the wire...it should last a long, long time. I still have a 50 year old galvanized wire cage that I had since I was a kid...and it was old and used before I got it. Painting the outside wire with a flat black paint will make you doves show up better and be more attractive than the shiny galvanized wire...but that's totally up to you.

It sounds like you are doing your research and on the way to the "wonder world of doves!" 

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi there! your doves are lovely... glad they found a good home with you! you sound like a caring "owner".. here is a pic of a cage I used for my doves, the price was reasonable.. I found it online... sorry can not remember where, but if you search you may beable to find one like it if you do not want to make your own.....( oh the sliding trays are out in the picture.)


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your doves are beautiful! It's wonderful that they finally have someone who cares enough to improve their lives!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree...that is an excellent cage for pet doves... !!!

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is what my ringnecks live in. The cage on top is where my diamond doves live (Edmund used to live in there by himself.)
I feed them Kaytee Supreme dove daily blend. They also need grit. The kind I use is Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit. 
I'm not sure about the chicken wire, I've never tried that approach. All I can think of is make sure their heads can't get stuck in the grade/size of wire you choose. They love space though, so the more you can give them to live in the more spoiled and happy they will be. 
Yours' like the window? Mine are scared of it, but it's probably b/c of all the hawks around here. Do be sure to give them an area of "refuge" where they feel hidden if they live on the windowsill. That way nobody gets stressed out.

Your babies are gorgeous, by the way!


----------

